# How long can a doe be in labor?



## TinysMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok....I've done a lot of research on breeding -read about genetics - read about problems with kindling - read aboutwhat to have on hand for various things, etc.

HOWEVER, I didn't know a doe would be in labor for possiblyhours. Maybe it never dawned on me - my kids were born byemergency c-section 20+ years ago and I only had back labor for about 2hours maybe and slept through some of it....or dozed through it.

SO....how long can a doe be in labor before I should becomeconcerned? I'm not 100% sure she's in labor because she willtake one or two fruit loops (if they're the right color) and a piece ofhay once in a while and some water. But she's breathing sortof heavy/deep and she looks different - less round now. Asy'all know - Miss Bea started acting this way about 9 or 10 hours agoand I'm now starting to get worried.

Also....Summer has started breathing deeply and laying still a lot and just isn't acting like herself.

I don't think its an illness that's been brought into the rabbitry - I do think it is labor....

BUT HELP!!!!!

Peg

P.S. Miss Bea is a first time mama and Summer has had onelitter before. Miss Bea seems to sleep for 10-15 minutes andthen breathe deeply for a bit and then sleep or rest somemore. Summer is a bit more active but not much...


----------



## pamnock (Jun 27, 2005)

A rabbit is only in labor for a very short time -- the babies are born very quickly.

If the kits are stuck, and the doe is having problems passing them, thehormone/calcium injections should be given within 24 hours of the onsetof labor so those medications can work with the doe's own hormones.

It may just be the heat -- it has more of an adverse effect on the pregnant does.



Pam


----------



## holland (Oct 12, 2005)

I've been looking for information on stuck kids,and prolonged labor. We've had several litters born, butnever any with this much drama.

The doe started labor, and building her nest yesterdayafternoon. It was between 8 and 9p.m last night when she hadher first kit. I thought she was done, but late this morningshe started pulling fur again, and I noticed some blood.She's been very agitated, and snappy, so I had to wait for my husbandto get home and help get her out. We checked and she's hadfour more kits.

Her abdomen still fills "full", and tight, but she doesn't seem to bebleeding anymore? How would I know if she has a stuck kit oris having prolonged labor?


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2005)

The stuck kits are rather easy to feel if youpalpate the doe. If you are still unsure, the doe would haveto go in for a sonogram. Does may, or may not show obvioussigns of a stuck kit. Some will continue to eat and actnormally. In many cases, the kit will putrefy causing fatalinfection, where in other cases, the kit simply mummifies into a hardmass.

Pam


----------



## holland (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't feel anything hard, or anything thatfeels like a kit to me. Her abdomen feels really big, but sheis also on the larger side....over 4lbs. She's laying around,but has also been eating, and drinking a lot.


----------



## holland (Oct 14, 2005)

TinysMom...Sorry I keep using your post, butsince I started out in here, I just thought I would add something elseto it. (hope you don't mind)

This doe has pulled so much fur it's unreal! But anyway, whenwe got the nest box out yesterday afternoon to check the babies, shehad another one between late in the evening on the 12th or early on the13th.

This has been quite stressful for me, but mom seems to be doing justfine. She's back to her sweet "little" self with 2 bkn, 2 charlies, and2 solid kits.It threw me off a bit seeing the solids comingfrom 2 bkn parents.They all seem to be doing just fine, and Ican't wait to see these babies grow.


----------

